

Show HN: Remake of Pong, Processing.js, Code Critique - phragg
http://dev.austinkpickett.com/processing/
Shameless plug, but more so I'd like you to rip apart my code and let me know how to improve.&#60;p&#62;Also, anyone working on any projects in Processing? Share :D
======
Impossible
It's cool but the arrow keys to switch between players is weird. Your next
tasks should be to code a simple AI to play against, which is trivial for
pong.

You should also set up some 2 player controls, like arrow keys for the right
player and a\s for the left player and add a menu screen to select between one
and 2 player modes.

~~~
phragg
Thanks for your reply- I'm thinking about working more on this for fun to
tweak things 'perfectly'; \- add a start up screen \- implement
single/multiplayer \- fix the clock from going past zero \- more bugs that
have slipped through.

